# STRANGE bowfishing event



## jerry russell (Jun 24, 2012)

We had a couple of bowfishing clients last night and as we fired up the lights one of them remarked "oh look at the turtle". I responded, "oh you will see lots of those tonight". Little did I know how true that would be. In and average night we see 75-125 turtles (1-2 at a time) and I am sure most of you the same but we had something happen that with 40 years of bowfishing experience, I can't explain. We had our normal 1-3 slider turtles paddling along with us, attracted to our lights when my son exclaimed, "dad, what is going on with all these turtles". I looked down and there were at the minimum 10 turtles on each side of the boat. I thought that is pretty odd but that was just the start. Within one minute the number had swelled to more than 25 turtles per side and they were acting in a bizare crazed way and frantically trying to get into the boat, climbing on top of each other. Like and idiot I did not think to grab my camera.  I have bowfished for 4 decades an have never seen animal behavior like this. 
We also had a fearless beaver at boatside in 18" of clear water along with muskrat, coons and a host of the other normal night creatures. 
We had first time bowfisherman with us this night and I had told him and his young son that we would see a lot of wildlife. Little did I know how crazy the night would be. Over-all, I would say that this young man and his dad are hooked for life. Good folks and a good time.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 25, 2012)

we saw the same thing 2 weeks ago on hartwell.  I couldnt believe it.  It was definately strange to see so many of them, much les seeing them bunched up together.


----------



## drycreekboy (Jun 29, 2012)

thats awesome too bad you didnt get pics


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jun 30, 2012)

thats really crazy. we saw the same thing on clarks hill that night. ive been bfing  for 3 decades and ive never seen even close to that many turtles.


----------

